# Microsoft® Windows® users are being advised to uninstall Apple® QuickTime as soon as possible



## Penelope (May 24, 2016)

Microsoft® Windows® users are being advised to uninstall Apple® QuickTime as soon as possible. Apple announced they are no longer supporting QuickTime for Microsoft Windows, meaning Apple will not be fixing any more security vulnerabilities within the video player.

_My anti virus sent me the above message. I just got this today, anyone else??_


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2016)

Microshit Windows is written by underpaid coders who purposely insert insecure code.
Apple is tired of having to deal with MS's bullshit and has enough people on iOS to no longer care about Windows.


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

Ubuntu baby.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Microshit Windows is written by underpaid coders who purposely insert insecure code.
> Apple is tired of having to deal with MS's bullshit and has enough people on iOS to no longer care about Windows.


Vast bullshit. Quicktime just has died years ago.


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Microshit Windows is written by underpaid coders who purposely insert insecure code.
> ...


Of course Quicktime died but I guess you haven't noticed that Microshit has updates WEEKLY due to SECURITY Issues.
Maybe if they paid their Indian more than $1.00/day they wouldn't insert so much code that allows information to be stolen.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Of course you could be asked to prove your India claim.


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Easy...watch any Microsoft Keynote speech anywhere on the Internet.
If they were competent, they'd create a stable OS and other software products.
MS has become a joke.

Heck, even Indian business people admit their fellow country developers suck...
By Me Yesterday: ‘Flush Indian Startups Face Shortage of Skilled Workers’


----------



## Bleipriester (May 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You mean those Indian companies pay less than 1 Dollar per day to skilled workers and all that Indians switched to MS and created a mess because they are skilled?


----------



## MaryL (May 24, 2016)

Quicktime? . So far, I haven't gotten any alerts regarding this program. Wow. Don't need it, don't use  it. If it's a issue, it's like yesterdays garbage.


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No, I meant the "skilled" Indians whose Masters Degrees aren't worth the bathroom tissue they're printed on.


----------



## westwall (May 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Microshit Windows is written by underpaid coders who purposely insert insecure code.
> Apple is tired of having to deal with MS's bullshit and has enough people on iOS to no longer care about Windows.








Apples are just as easy to hack.  There are so few though that it isn't worth wasting time on.


----------



## MaryL (May 24, 2016)

When Apple products break and you have to have "Genius" fix it. You need an appointment to do  so. And their  product life is only a couple of years, as opposed to MS XP which I loved and would still use if it had been killed off.


----------



## Indeependent (May 24, 2016)

MaryL said:


> When Apple products break and you have to have "Genius" fix it. You need an appointment to do  so. And their  product life is only a couple of years, as opposed to MS XP which I loved and would still use if it had been killed off.



And Genius will fix it or you get a new device.
XP WAS a great OS, Windows 7 is quite good but has to be rebooted at least once a week.
Windows 8 & 10...Uch!


----------



## MaryL (May 24, 2016)

I am using windows 7 now, no problem, although it's bogging down when I log onto this board for whatever reason. Microsoft is really pushing windows X with pop ups and other reminders.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


India is still an upcoming NIE and IT is still developing there. I don´t think that MS let them make their products.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 25, 2016)

MaryL said:


> I am using windows 7 now, no problem, although it's bogging down when I log onto this board for whatever reason. Microsoft is really pushing windows X with pop ups and other reminders.



Don't. Do. It.
Windows 7 is way better than 10.
Windows 10 is, by definition, Spyware. Inarguable.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


India has been up and coming,quite unsuccessfully, since the British Empire.
98% of MS programmers are Indians and they suck.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 25, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Gates says they are the best. MS seems to be unable to find enough skilled programmers in the US.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Gates says they are the best. MS seems to be unable to find enough skilled programmers in the US.



You didn't finish the sentence... in the US who are willing to work for the same pay as in India.


----------



## westwall (May 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...









They can find them easy.  They just don't want to pay them what they're worth.  MS sucks as a company to work for unless you're one of the best and brightest.  Other than that, like most multinationals, they chew you up and spit you out when they have no further need of you.


----------



## Indeependent (May 25, 2016)

westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I'd like to know one thing the Best & The Brightest at NS have accomplished at MS since 1998.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 25, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Microshit Windows is written by underpaid coders who purposely insert insecure code.
> Apple is tired of having to deal with MS's bullshit and has enough people on iOS to no longer care about Windows.


*sigh*


----------



## Bleipriester (May 27, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Gates says they are the best. MS seems to be unable to find enough skilled programmers in the US.
> ...





westwall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Microsoft is one of the best rated companies when it comes to Corporate Social Responsibility. It is hard to figure out what is true, when the reports are that contradictory.


----------



## Indeependent (May 27, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



By whom?
The shills that MS pays off?
I remember when every PC Magazine in the universe that depended on MS advertising dollars would go out of their way to make every piece of software by MS "The WINNER" in every category.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


What competition does MS have?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 28, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2016)

?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 28, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> ?



Huh...that is weird, that is twice this happened to me today...I post, but nothing posts.
Well anyway - I was answering your "what competition does MS have"?  - I said depends on the market, but on the consumer end - Android and iOS. Kids are using their smart phones for everything...and less and less a laptop.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...


True. MS failed to establish an OS for phones.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 28, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> True. MS failed to establish an OS for phones.



They did...Windows 8. Someone screwed up and put in on laptops by mistake.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


It is not established. Windows Phone´s market share is below 1 % nowadays. My standard phone for tethering runs Windows Mobile 6.1, though. I just connect it with the PC and the Internet connection will always be established without failures and annoyances the Android phones often produce.


----------



## Indeependent (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



They had competition in the 90s.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I wonder how much of that is a problem of the Android OS, or because American phones are locked down. I would wager it is because the phone is locked....but I don't know.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 29, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Nothing locked. It is just making trouble. Sometimes you have to reconnect twice or more to get the tethering working. With some phones, a new network will be created each time you connect the phone to the PC.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 30, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > True. MS failed to establish an OS for phones.
> ...


LOL.  Now that is so damn funny because it is true.  Windows 8 was most definitely NOT built with the correct interface of a desktop.  They are trying to meld a desktop interface with a touch screen one and that is idiotic on today's desktop machines.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 30, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


MS a Joke?

Operating system market share

If you call almost 90% market share on desktop machines a joke...

MS is far from a joke - they are still, by a massive margin, the most used interface out there.  The only place they really have screwed up is on the mobile market where they are struggling with just under 5%

Operating system market share


----------



## Indeependent (May 30, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Tell me, what shows were dominating the Top 10 in the 70s and 80s and then tell me that "Majority" usage reflects quality.


----------



## edthecynic (May 30, 2016)

MaryL said:


> When Apple products break and you have to have "Genius" fix it. You need an appointment to do  so. And their  product life is only a couple of years, as opposed to MS XP which I loved and would still use if it had been killed off.


Macs and PC use the same hardware, which is why you can make a "Hackentosh" by installing the Mac OS on a PC with the right hardware. I'm using an HP Elitebook with the Mac OS right now, and my desktop Mac at home is a 2008 Mac Pro with 8 cores that still runs the current Mac OS as well as any MS or Linux distro. So the Mac's product life is just as long, if not longer, and is as easy to fix as any PC.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 30, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


'Quality' is a subjective term.  Just because you don't like those shows does not mean they were not good shows - the majority of people obviously thought they were.  Further, quality is not to goal there - viewership is - and that is what those top 10 would have been good at.

Lastly, my post that you responded to did not mention quality, does not comment on quality and had nothing to do with quality at all.  Not only was that a straw man but  rather poor one at that.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 30, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > When Apple products break and you have to have "Genius" fix it. You need an appointment to do  so. And their  product life is only a couple of years, as opposed to MS XP which I loved and would still use if it had been killed off.
> ...


Why use a hackintosh?  The prime draw to apple products is that they are reliable and that is based almost entirely on the fact that they do not have to deal with the same breadth of hardware and software that windows does.  That is why apple controls the hardware that goes into their machines - it allows them to ensure grater stability and fewer problems.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 30, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


That control went away maybe a decade ago and it's not that Apple machines were technically better than PCs if one looks at the percentages and not just the numbers.  Today even some Mac addicts are complaining about Apple's more recent OS releases. 
When I was using Linux with the Gnome 2 I never had problems, ever, when Linux moved to Gnome 3 I started seeing minor driver issues, with the latest LTS releases I started to experience freeze ups and other more irritating problems. 
My point is not to dis or promote one over the other but to show that all systems can and do experience problems.


----------



## edthecynic (May 30, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


The main reason is to save money.
But it is still the same PC hardware. Of course, you must use the Apple approved PC hardware that Apple uses to build their Macs, but there are sites that list the motherboards, processors, graphics cards, wifi/bluetooth cards, etc., that will work.
Where it gets tricky is with laptops, you don't get to build them from scratch like a desktop. Usually only the business grade laptops will work, like the HP ProBook and EliteBook lines. My EliteBook Hackintosh is stable with no problems and I've been using it for over 2 years so far. I bought it used for under $100, it has a quad core i5 2.59 ghz processor. You can't get a used MacBook Pro with the same processor for anything even close to that price.


----------



## Indeependent (May 30, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


MS has not evolved beyond meeting Stock Holder quarterly expectations.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 30, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


So you are essentially using a hackintosh that has the same hardware that apple has approved.  Interesting.

I do not like the OS to begin with so I have never really been that interested in making it work on a cheaper build but that seems like a reasonable way to get around the higher prices that Apple tends to command.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


All systems have problems - that is a fact but Apple still controls what is officially allowed into their machines.  That has never changed.  What changed was the fact that apple used to have proprietary hardware under the hood.  They just could not keep up with chip design and software design at the same time.


----------



## edthecynic (May 31, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


That's right, Apple has white listed certain PC hardware components to work with OS X.

Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide May 2016 | tonymacx86.com


----------



## edthecynic (May 31, 2016)

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


Actually it was Motorola who could not keep up with Apple's demand for their PPC chip and Intel said they could. The PPC chip was superior to Intel's chip and the last PPC Macs were faster than the new Intel Macs for a couple of years.


----------

